# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  غراب البلدvs فيتا كلوب الكنغولي مباراة الوداااع الاخير يااااااشمشاااار ماتقرب

## اسكول وبس

*يلا يااااا فيتااال كلناااااا معاااااااك من داااااخل الملعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شمشار جديد،
هههههههههها
يعنى فقدنا الأمل فى واحد يغتس حجرهم،،
البركة فيك يا اسكول
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الشمشار لو جا حايم بي جنب البوست ساي معناها نقنع ظاهر و باطن
*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*خلوها علي اناااا بعد ساعتين ماشي عالاستااااد الجلفوطيﻻخالي سايقني معاهو
                        	*

----------


## golden

*الاخ اسكول انت غير مطمئن و  من ضحايا مازنبي الكورة المضمونة مع الشمشار ... لذا انصحك بالاستعانة بالعضو الاخ السهم الاحمر تولى مباراة يا شاافي البلا  كمساعد فني. لقيادة الماتش الى بر الامان والا شكلك ماشي في درب شمشرة وكته..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خش الكورة يا حبيب وانت مطمئن فإنها بإذن الله ستكون المباراة الأخيرة لكامبوس وبعدها سيأخذ أغراضه ويلحق بمن سبقه
*

----------


## مغربي

*منتصرين بازن الله ي فيتا هدفين دون رد توقعاتي انا بعاتي
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*يااااا قولدين حتشوووووف اناااااا جواااا اليله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اين السهم الاحمر من مثل هذه بوستات
كجاج بدرجة فريق للهليل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بشريات الفيتالية

المعز يشارك اساسيا   وسيرجيو يقود  خط الهجوم



*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*مباراة  ضربات  الجزاء  التى  سيسجل  التاريخ  انها  قادت  الهلال  للخروج  من  صالة المغادرة

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اضرب واهرب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملعب الان







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## العماري

*نمرة 9 كلموه يعمل حسابه الناس ديل لما القون الاول باذن الله يجي فيهم اقل شي بكبوا المويه دي فوق راسه
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اين السهم الاحمر من مثل هذه بوستات
كجاج بدرجة فريق للهليل 




انحنا اهل الفرحه جينا لا المدامع وقفتنا لا الحكايات الحزينة. ..
اخوك كان معصور..
يارب الجلافيط مضروبين مضروبين
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

* ملاحظة .. دايما المزيع سوار الدهب 
اللهم أنصر فيتا كلوب
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*في اي قناه منقوووله علي البين افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*سوار الدهب ... عمر البشير مامهم .المهم مضروبين الجلافيط وسخ البلد
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*غايتو الهلال ده لو إتعصر الحكم مابقصر معاهو ... الله يكفينا شر الحكام
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عندنا في الجيلي امطار غزيرة ............ ان شاء الله تكب زيها في الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الراكوبة جاب قون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الدقيقه 18 والهدف الاول للهلال 
الله يستر 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

الدقيقه 18 والهدف الاول للهلال 
الله يستر 



يكون الشمشار جا تاوق 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*خطأ دفاعى وأول هجمة للهلال وهدف مرزقين
*

----------


## golden

*الوضع ما مطمن يا اسكول والسهم..
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*مازمبى 10 ركنيات
الزمالك 14 ركنية
فيتا حتى الآن 3 ركنيات
والمرزق ماشة معاهو
سبحان الله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

مازمبى 10 ركنيات
الزمالك 14 ركنية
فيتا حتى الآن 3 ركنيات
والمرزق ماشة معاهو
سبحان الله




مادام عندهم 3 ركنيات في امل
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ركنية واحدة للهلال ونتج منها الهدف
*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*بالله الماسورة دة جاب قون
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*35 دقيقة والغراب متقدم
أحسن ترجعوا لينا الشمشار عسى ولعل
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*انا متفائل ...يا حبايبنا جلافيط شنو العبرة بالخواتيم
                        	*

----------


## golden

*كلام سليم يا ابو دعاء.. قون حظ رزق من عمو سيرجو
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*زى قون حفيانى 
الماسورة ده غير جاب القون ما عمل حاجة
ممكن نقول ماسورة نقطت نقطة
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة
					

بالله الماسورة دة جاب قون



اى ماسووووووووره .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فيهم هم كلهم موااااااااااااسير
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الإستحواذ بالكامل لفيتا كما كان لمازيمبى والحظ يتواصل
*

----------


## dawzna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

زى قون حفيانى 
الماسورة ده غير جاب القون ما عمل حاجة
ممكن نقول ماسورة نقطت نقطة



يا سلاااااام  لو فيتا كلوب يغلب و بكرة جريدة مريخية شجااااعة  تكتب ( الماسورة نقطت  و فيتا كلوب شال النقاط )
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

الإستحواذ بالكامل لفيتا كما كان لمازيمبى والحظ يتواصل




دعواتكم بس
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*قولدن تفائلوا خير تجدووووووووه
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*المعز يملص كورة كورنر رابع
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الهلال بهدف 
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*ما طار جلفوط و ارتفع الا كما طار وقع
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الأعضاء الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوعالذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (14 من الأعضاء و 17 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,مصعب المقدم مضوي,اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة,الحوشابي,السهم الاحمر,الصادق هبانى,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,dawzna,حمزه احمد الماحى,Jimmy_Doe,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,عبدالله صديق
*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*السهم الاحمر ما ممكن اتحرك شويه فى الشوط التانى
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*بسم الله مع بداية الشوط التاني 
هدفين فيتا كلوب الكنغولي في مرما المعز محجوب 
ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الجماعة ديل ماشة معاهم ساى .. 
ياجماعة الحظ لى متين
الماسورة الكورة تترتر لحدى ماجاتو فى مكانو 
*

----------


## golden

*الزول المعسم ده جاب قون كيف ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*من قبل المباراة قلت ليكم أنا خايف من حظ المرزقين ديل
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*قون دافورى حظ
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اكتبو علي لساني 
النتيجه  تعادليه بإذن الله  
التوقيع الشمشار 2
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة
					

السهم الاحمر ما ممكن اتحرك شويه فى الشوط التانى



يا لورد الشوط الاول ده مشيناهو بالبركة ما عارفين ناس فيتاكلوب شايتين علي وين هسه بس مسكونا الدرب ..الوصف ما واضح
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

اكتبو علي لساني 
النتيجه  تعادليه بإذن الله  
التوقيع الشمشار 2



اسم الشمشار ورد في البوست دا خمسة ستة مرات الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*يارب قووووون لى فيتا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى هدف فى الطريق
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*دفاع فيتا كعب
*

----------


## golden

*يا اخونا ده رزق شنو. بعد العصر ده كلو مافي قون. الزمن ماشي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*نقول شنو حظهم ولا كجورهم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

يا اخونا ده رزق شنو. بعد العصر ده كلو مافي قون. الزمن ماشي



الرزق الصاح كمان بعد دا كله الهلال يجيب قون تاني
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*عصر الزيت
*

----------


## golden

*ياخي ده لو الريال مدريد اتعصر كده بخش فيهو قون.. ما ممكن البحصل ده. اكان انتهت بقون عمو تبقى مشكلة..
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*حظ العمايي ؛ زول قربوا يشطبوه يحيب قوون
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*بالله دى حالة دى الناس ديل أستادهم داخل مصنع أكياس ولا شنو ؟؟ 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*توقف اللعب للاتربه والغبار الكثيف
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يارب تتعاد
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الدقيقة كم هسه
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*التوقف ده حايضر فيتا كلوب لأنو كان ضاغط شديد
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بعد الغبار تجي المطرة ان شاء الله ورعد وبرق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الكوره توقفت فى الدقيقه 22
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بعد الغبار تجي المطرة ان شاء الله ورعد وبرق






و تعاد
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

يارب تتعاد



بالعكس يا أبو دعاء الإعادة فى مصلحة الهلال لأنو حاتتعاد الدقائق التى لم تلعب فقط وسيكون الهلال إستعاد عافيته
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*الفكى حقهم اشتغل
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*لا اله الا الله منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السهم الاحمر
					

الفكى حقهم اشتغل






مايرنو يا عمك
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الاعادة والتوقف مافى مصلحة فيتا
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*حدث فى العام 2013

أكد الاتحاد الأفريقى لكرة القدم "الكاف"،  إعادة مباراة الأهلى والقطن الكاميرونى غدًا الأحد "كاملة"، بعد إلغاء  المباراة التى أقيمت اليوم، بمدينة "جاروا" الكاميرونية، فى ذهاب الدور نصف  النهائى، بمسابقة دورى أبطال أفريقيا، بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية.  
وذكر الموقع الرسمى ل"الكاف"، أن لوائح  البطولة تنص على إعادة المباراة بالكامل، حال إلغائها، لأسباب تتعلق  بالأحوال الجوية أو أسباب قهرية، على أن تعاد فى اليوم التالى بالكامل.
*

----------


## golden

*اها وقفوا الكورة. الجلافيط حا ياخدو نفس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مدة التوقف كم عشان تتعاد ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*غايتو هنا جانا الهواء وبعدو مطرة زي المطرة خريف 88 بس
                        	*

----------


## golden

*مجدي رئيس لجنة الحكام يا جماعة.. حتى لو اتعادت حاتكون دقائق بس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ان شاء الله يتكرر شريط مباراة الزمالك مع البراطيش عندما تقدم الهلال بهدف وانقطع التيار الكهربائى 
واعيدت فى اليوم التالى عصرا وفاز الزمالك بهدف عبد الحليم على 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مدة التوقف كم عشان تتعاد ؟؟



****************
الكوره توقفت فى الدقيقه 22
*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*الحمد لله انو المباراة حتتعاد و في مصلحه فيتا يا ناس حتكون لانو كشف نومة الجماعه بس ابشروووووا انو الهلال طاير
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*اصابات وسط الجمهور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياشباب مافى زمن محدد لالغاء المباراه
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قلنا  ليكم الكوره دي تعادل  ماصدقتونا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

اصابات وسط الجمهور



يا ساتر مالهم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا ساتر مالهم ؟؟



بسبب اللوحات الاعلانية
                        	*

----------


## عقرب المدينة

*بسبب العاصفة الترابيه سقوط لوحه اعلانيه على الجماهير تمنى لهم السلامة
*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*عبدتالطيف أخوى الهﻻل متين كانت عندو عافية عشان يستردها؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

بسبب اللوحات الاعلانية



ربي اشفهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*فى العام السابق أعيدت مباراة الأهلى والقطن الكميرونى فى دورى الثمانية كاملة بعد توقفها فى الشوط الثانى لسوء الأحوال الجوية 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سقوط اللوحه الاعلانيه فى استاد الخرطوم يؤدى لاصابات بين المشجعين 
ولا زال اللعب متوقف 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*اللهم أحفظ جميع السودانيين من الكوارث
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*إن شاء الله الإستاد يكون غرق
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*والله شيخهم قوي كان الليلة اخدو تلاته لكن نجدتهم العاصفة فقد كان بأمكان فيتا ان يحرز كمية لا تقل من ثلاث اهداف
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 64 (22 من الأعضاء و 42 زائر)

عبد اللطيف ودبلال,محمد زين العابدين,مريخابى واعتز,Azmi shosh,azzreem,اللورد..عبدالباسط حمزة,امام اباتي,الامير,الحوشابي,الصادق هبانى,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,dawzna,بدوي الشريف,golden,Jimmy_Doe,mohamme saif,RED PLANET,علي سنجة,عبدالله صديق,عبدالرحمن محجوب,فراس الشفيع...
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الإصابات خفيفة والمباراة ستتواصل
*

----------


## مغربي

*حر الهلالاب ما صدقو الهواء دا نزل
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق هبانى
					

عبدتالطيف أخوى الهﻻل متين كانت عندو عافية عشان يستردها؟



هههههههههه والله صدقت
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صلاح احمد محمد صالح افتى بان المباراه لو انتهت بسبب الغبار 
ستستكمل غدا 
يعنى بكره تلعب 23 دقيقه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها الكورة خبرها شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مش  وقفت في الدقيقة 60  ؟؟؟
معناها باقي 30 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الفريقان داخل الملعب فى انتظار استئناف اللعب 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم سينتظر 45 دقيقه ليقرر استئناف او الغاء المباراه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الكلام البقولو فيهو صلاح ده حصل السنة الفاتت وأعيدت المباراة بعد توقفها فى الشوط الثانى والأهلى كان رافض الإعادة الكاملة

الكاف ينهي الجدل: إعادة مباراة الأهلي والقطن كاملة 
أيمن جيلبرتونشر في ياللاكورة يوم 05 - 10 - 2013
 
أعلن الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" عن إعادة مباراة الأهلي والقطن الكاميروني كاملة غدا الأحد.  
وكان حكم مباراة الأهلي والقطن بذهاب نصف  نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا قد قام بإنهاء المباراة في شوطها الثاني بسبب  هطول الامطار بكثافة وتعثر استكمال المباراة.
وأفاد الاتحاد الافريقي  عبر موقعة الرسمي بأن الحكم قام بإيقاف المباراة نتيجة هطول الامطار بصورة  كثيفة على ملعب امني سبور بمدينة جاروا الكاميرونية.
وأشار الكاف في  البيان بأن في حالة تعثر استكمال المباراة بسبب الظروف القهرية الخاصة  بالطقس السيء تتم اعادتها بعد 24 ساعة بالكامل وبنفس ظروفها.


*

----------


## golden

*نسال الله السلامة للجميع.. الاخ اسكول صاحب البوست داخل الاستاد نتمنى ان يكون بخير  ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*استئناف اللعب 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استئناف المباراة في مصلحة الهلال لانه الهلال حيدافع وفيتا ح يهاجم والجو بساعد الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*يكون أخدوا المنشطات فى الغبار ده ولا فى زول شافهم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بطاقه صفراء للمعز
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بطاقة للمعز تأخير اللعب
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*صحف الغد:

السماء تستجيب للهلال
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*المعز بدأ يعمل حركاتو الكريهة وأخذ كرت على تأخير اللعب
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*نقوم نمشى يعنى مع ضياع الفرص
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*أبو الحظ ذاتو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 49 (24 من الأعضاء و 25 زائر)

yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,محمد خيرى,مريخابى واعتز+,azzreem,المريود,الحوشابي,السهم الاحمر,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو دعاء,ابواسراء,اسماعيل,dawzna,حسن بدري,Jimmy_Doe,majdi,Mohamed Mirghani,mohamme saif,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,عمر صالح,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالله صديق,فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## كته

*يارب قون للجماعه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فريق تعبان ماعندو مهاجم صندوق ولا لاعب يهدف بين الخشبات 
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*القون بعدخ ده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*7ركنيات بدون فائده ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## golden

*مافيش فايدة
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*هدف اكيد  يهدر   --الكوووورة في السما

عندى مشكلة   في  تكبير الخط
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

فريق تعبان ماعندو مهاجم صندوق ولا لاعب يهدف بين الخشبات 



2222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*معقوله دفاع فيهو فداسى وخليفه يصمد امام اى هجوم سبحان الله
*

----------


## كته

*يارب قون للجماعه الوهم ديل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضربة جزاء يارب
*

----------


## كته

*اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ضربة جزاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء
*

----------


## كته

*يارب قون يارب قون يارب قون يارب قون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*ركلة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*ركلة جزاء للقنقولي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الجزيرة تتعاطف مع الهلال وتقطع الإرسال ...
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااادل
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مع دخولي وووووووووووووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## golden

*ايووووووووووووووووي. ايوووووووووووي..  كته كته كته بركاتك.
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*حتى الفرحة دى حرمونا منها 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ضربة جزاء يارب



وضح لينا لو سمحت انت بتتمني ضربة جزاء ولا بعد عرفتها قلت ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كته

*وجعلنا بين ايدهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا للهلال
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الحاصل شنو  في ناس بيقولو المباراه بدت
                        	*

----------


## كته

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجماعه شترو المطره اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

وضح لينا لو سمحت انت بتتمني ضربة جزاء ولا بعد عرفتها قلت ؟؟؟



عشان لو كانت امنيه والله لننصبنك ملكا علي مملكة كوج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الجمهور يحصب الملعب بالحجاره متعوووووووووووووده دائما
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*لا يستحق حتى التعادل ولكنه الحظ فقط ولولا الاحوال الجوية لكان لفيتا كلمة اخرى
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*هههههه الفليع بداااا انااااا مارق
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*آخر دقيقة
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

ايووووووووووووووووي. ايوووووووووووي..  كته كته كته بركاتك.



عليك الله كلم لى رد بلنت الحاقد على ده ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ساي كنا شانين عليك هجوم يا شيخ كته أتاريها القصة كلها من الشمشار . . . نعتذر و نطلب السماح
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة كم بتوقيت ما بعد الكتاحة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انتهى الزمن ياصلاح بوصالح هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*لا يا ابو حميد بعد ما الحكم احتسب ضربة الجزاء 
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عمر وقع وسيغادر والجزولى بديل
*

----------


## golden

*السهم واسكول وكتة  الطاقم الجديد.. تم عزل شمشرة وتوليته المباريات المحلية فقط كاس السودان..
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*حسرة شديدة فى وجوه الجماهير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل مكسب لفيتا
وهزيمة للهليل
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*عمر الحجر ضربوووووو في راسو وووو كوك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ساي كنا شانين عليك هجوم يا شيخ كته أتاريها القصة كلها من الشمشار . . . نعتذر و نطلب السماح



معقول انت تطلب السماح 
انا اقعد ليك واطه عديل كده
انت ساهل ولا هين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

عليك الله كلم لى رد بلنت الحاقد على ده ههههههههههههههه



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله يا زول الجابك شنو هسي ؟؟؟ كان تخلي الكورة تنتهي بعدين تجي..... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراب ومطر واصابات وتعادل
خسائر متعددة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*التراب ياحكم خلاص كفايه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

لا يا ابو حميد بعد ما الحكم احتسب ضربة الجزاء 



خزلتني ياخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هدف يضيع لفيتا
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ياخ المزيع ده أنا بجيب لى جلطة .. جنس تحيز 
*

----------


## كته

*يارب الجمعه الجامعه تنتهى على كده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*4دقائق زمن بدل ضائع والمزيع زعلان عشان فى لاعب واقع على الارض 
وبقول بستهلك الوقت نسى المعز قبل التعادل كان بعمل فى شنو 
*

----------


## كته

*ياواحد يااحد تنتهى على كده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياكته ياكته
عليك الله قرضها على كده
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياحى ياقيوم تنتهى على كده
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

معقول انت تطلب السماح 
انا اقعد ليك واطه عديل كده
انت ساهل ولا هين





طلب السماح من شيخ الشيوخ بركة يا شيخنا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

خزلتني ياخ



******************
هههههه مش احسن ما اكذب عليك معليش تعيش وتاخد غيرا 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياواحد يااحد تنتهى على كده



ما ظنيتها
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*باذن الله الهدف الثاني في الطريق لصالح الفريق الكنقولي في الطريق 
وتنتهي المبارة بهزيمة الجلفوط 
ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## كته

*بحق لا الله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين تنتهى على كده
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*عليكم الله ورونا اعصابنا  بايظه ولله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء المباراه بالتعادل لهدف لكل 
مبروك للبراطيش 
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*وإنتهت المباراة بالتعادل ..
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*ماسورة كابة نقيطة
وفيتا يفوت بى نقيطة
*

----------


## كته

*انتهى البيان يارد بلنت الجعجاع ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياكته ياكته
عليك الله قرضها على كده



البنية بتاعتكم خلا
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*ههههههههاي من اليله البوستات دي حقتي
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*أيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*مبروووووك  مضروبين مضروبين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*صدقوني توقعتها 2/1 لفيتا 
*

----------


## golden

*عمو سيرجو ده هسة يخلو قاعد بعد القون الحظ ولا يشطبوهو  هههههه .. خليهم انشغلوا بروحهم شوية الايام دي..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

انتهى البيان يارد بلنت الجعجاع ههههههههههههههههههههه



الحمد لله رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد  الشيخ ابو كيسا فاضيي
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*صراحة فيتا كلوب يستحق النقاط كااااااااااملة
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هوووووووووووي  انا  مش قلتا ليكم الكوره دي تعادل  لو في كلمه معاكسه  للكج  هسع وروني ليها
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*مبروووووك مضروبين مضروبين
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*بالشفنهو   مكسب للهلال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هووووووووووووووى ياشباب ساهرتو بينا مع السلامه اهو الواحد يمشى ينوووووووووم بى مزااااااااااااااااج
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*محمد سيف احييييك كنت واثق من التعادل
                        	*

----------


## golden

*طبعا النغمة الجديدة التعادل  مسؤولية الاتحاد والمريخ ما خلانا نلعب في الرد كاستل.. ههعههههههه
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*زول هناك انا و الله اتوقعتها شاهدتهلي فيها عشرة دقائق و اتوقعتها 1/2 لفيتا
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*فى الإستديو التحليلى قالوا ضربة الجزاء صحيحة 100% والمزيع السجمان ده مصر إنو الحكم ظلم الهلال .. 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الشكر كل الشكر للحبيب الشمشار عشان ما تدخل 
ونتمني ان يبتعد عن باقي المباريات قرض علي كده ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*ده مستواهم الحقيقي مساعدهم الحظ بس 000
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشمشار بعد دا تعال يابا
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*وبدأت رحلة العودة للصفر الدولى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العطا على العطا
					

مباراة  ضربات  الجزاء  التى  سيسجل  التاريخ  انها  قادت  الهلال  للخروج  من  صالة المغادرة




بركاتك ياعمنا العطا
بالفعل التعادل اتى من ضربة جزاء وستكون سبب مغادرة الهلال للبطولة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أحلى حاجة لمن يوسف محمد يوسف يقول

"فى المرمى وهدف"
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

الحمد لله رب صدفة خير من الف ميعاد  الشيخ ابو كيسا فاضيي



زعلت منى ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*رجعنا تانى للتين والمتر،  كان يحتفظوا بى وارغو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عجبني شديد مذيع الرياضية 104
من الشوط الاول وهو ببشر بهدف التعادل ده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

زول هناك انا و الله اتوقعتها شاهدتهلي فيها عشرة دقائق و اتوقعتها 1/2 لفيتا



**********************
هازول حمد الله على السلامه والله ليك وحشه جيدا جيت حبابكم عشره قنبوا طولا 
*

----------


## golden

*اسكول والسهم وكته  طاقم دولي..  شمشرة يتحول الى المحلية حتى يستعيد لياقته تدريجياً من كاس السودان..  فيتا في الكونغو حا يخمسهم .. الصفر ودع بنسبة كبيرة..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

زعلت منى ولا شنو



ههههههههههههههههههه ما تضايق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملمومين دايما على خير ياصفوة
وفي افراح مريخية واتراح هلالية
                        	*

----------


## golden

*النابي شال الحظ ومشى..
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*عجبوني اليله جو شالو النقطه وثبتو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

عجبوني اليله جو شالو النقطه وثبتو



شالوا النقطة وصفرو
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ههههههه اضقط ع الوصيف وشيل النقطه واشرب فيتا ع الرصيف
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

شالوا النقطة وصفرو



ههههههه الصفر بفضل  ثابت ي رد بلانت
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*الجلافيط ديل خلهم لي حا اغطس ليك حجرهم اناااااا حاااااقد عليهم جنس حقد
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*والله يا أخوي النابي ما شال الحظ وفات 
الحظ باقي مع الصفراب..
لولا الحظ لما أحرز عمو سيرجو هدفه (بيضة الديك)..
ولولا الحظ لما أفلح الهليل من الفلات من هزيمة تاريخية في مباراة شهدت عدد لا حصر له من الضربات الركنية للضيوف..
أما حكم المباراة رغم أنه جامل الهليل في بعض الحالات الصغيرة إلا أنه يعتبر أرجل حكم زار السودان ليحكم مباراة للهليل..

غايته الليلة لا نفع بجري المدينة ولا عمر واقف في إنقاذ تيس البلد
كع كع
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*تيس البلد غداً

الهلال يتعادل ويتصدر
*

----------


## المريود

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

**********************
هازول حمد الله على السلامه والله ليك وحشه جيدا جيت حبابكم عشره قنبوا طولا 



 يا حبيب الله يسلمك و الله اخوك كان مزنوق زنقة شينة بس الحمد لله فورجت كمان يا اخوي يوم الحارة واجب الظهور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساوي سواها ولي فيتا اداها
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اكتبو علي لساني 
النتيجه تعادليه بإذن الله 
التوقيع الشمشار 2
**********
الكلام الفوق ده كتبتو  زماااااان 
ولو في لقب عكس  الكج  هسع 
سموني ليهو
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*بدأت عملية تسمين غير مسبوقة للصفر العتيد العنيد
لقد عظم هذا الصفر وتعاظم وخرج عن السيطرة..
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## العماري

*الكهرباء كانت قاطعة عندنا يادوب عرفنا النتيجة 
كنا نتمناها هزيمة ؛ لكن الجايات اكتر من الرايحات
                        	*

----------


## العطا على العطا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بركاتك ياعمنا العطا
بالفعل التعادل اتى من ضربة جزاء وستكون سبب مغادرة الهلال للبطولة





ابشر  بالخير   يا  حبيب

اذن  آذان   النزول  من صالة  الوهم  بسلالم   مساوى
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد 

*

----------

